
Ask HN: UX in small companies or freelance, where to start? - patrickworks
I&#x27;m still learning English, please excuse.<p>I&#x27;m on a postgraduate training in UX. I work in a web agency as frontend developer but would like to switch into UX. It seems only large companies 200+ employees are looking for UX only people. Smaller companies are looking for UI designers or UX&#x2F;UI designers.<p>I&#x27;m much happier in a small company or when i&#x27;m able to work for myself.<p>What would you recommend me? Am I missing something?
======
hannahzenkova
Have you tried looking for a job at UX agencies? They usually have a focus and
are pretty small.

~~~
patrickworks
Thank you, will try that.

